# 02 altima runs fine then ruf and dies. PLEASE HELP!



## Timeflys (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a 02 altima. This is the history. I bought it used with 170,000 mi. The check engine lite came on after driving about 80 miles. I will assume the previous owner unhooked the battrie to re set the computer. Normally it is an inexpensive fix so I brouht it to my friend who has a code reader. It said it had a #3 cylender missfire. I replaced the plugs and reset the codes. The light came back on after a few miles so I took it to the shop and they replaced the charcoal canester and the valve on the canister and cleared the code. Drove it about 250 miles and the code came back. I noticed the water was getting low so I did a leak down test and found the head gasket between the #2-3 cylender was leaking. I sent out the head to the machine shop and the deck was off by seven thousands. I put it all back together along with a new throttle body. I took it to the dealer to do a re-learn on the computer. I drove it for two days about 70 miles and the car ran PERFECT then it started to run real ruff in I worked the throttle it would try to run and then die. I could no get it started after that so I unhooked the cam sensor and the throttle sensor for a few minutes and tryed to start it the car would not start. I did this a couple times and it started. It ran PERFECT for about a half mile and it did the same thing. I unhooked the sensors agion a couple times and got it started. The car went for about a half mile and started to run real ruff trying to die I worked the throttle and was able to make it a half mile back to my friends house and left it thier. The next day I went to the car with the code reader and no codes came up. I started the car it ran PERFECT I drove it home about 20 miles away it ran PERFECT the whole time. Now what the F--- might the problem be.

Thank you
Edward


----------



## busa (Sep 4, 2011)

I need a bit more info on the simpthoms, does it loose power? bugs down on accell, misfires? stalls?


----------



## KristenL (Oct 16, 2012)

*I am having similar problems- Please help*

I have a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5 with 130k miles. I have had some things replaced such as the crankshaft positions sensor(replaced this twice), engine speed sensor, valve cover, valve cover gasket, spark plugs, spark plug boots, and I think thats all under the hood. I did all this over about a 2-3 month time frame but still having the same problem. Oil is in where the spark plugs are, the engine oil smells like gas and is thick, it sputters (not all the time), does not want to start immediately(like its flooded), blows smoke when started (white/light grey), getting bad gas mileage. The code shows that two of the cylinders are misfiring, before and after all the work done. I have no idea what to do next. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I really do not want to buy another car considering I just bought this one a year ago and paid it off earlier this year. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the gas is on the top side of the spark plug, in the spark plug well, this means the spark plug tube seals in the valve cover are leaking. I'm not sure if you can replace the spark plug tube seals in the valve cover on the QR25DE; you may have to replace the whole valve cover. If the oil is on the spark plug electrodes, then you have a severe oil burning issue. Having gas saturated engine oil makes the oil thin and washes down your rod and main bearings, so the oil and filter should be changed right away. I would first check and see if there are any "open" campaigns on your vehicle by calling your local dealer with your VIN # or Nissan's customer service hotline, 1-800-NISSAN-1. If there are no open campaigns, I would highly suggest a compression and cylinder leakdown test, which will tell what the integrity of the piston rings and cylinder walls are, among other things. A lot of early L31 Altimas with the QR25DE engine have had issues with the front catalytic converter (which is part of the exhaust manifold) in that the catalyst media would break up inside and get sucked back through the exhaust valve into the engine. This is made possible as these vehicles use variable valve timing for EGR rather than use a conventional EGR valve setup. The catalyst media then scores the cylinder walls which affects the sealing ability of the rings and one would then have an engine that burns oil and in need of a new short block assy. or rebuiding. I can't say for sure without the tests that this is your issue, but something to be checked.


----------

